# Evernote® Tool



## pops6927 (Dec 10, 2011)

I've been using Evernote[emoji]174[/emoji] because of memory and physical issues from strokes.

One of its features is that you can create notes, clip recipes, pictures, almost anything you'd like and store it in a folder ("notebook").  

You can also share notebooks with select others too.

I have a notebook set up for recipes and have listed my wife and both sons as recipients.  When I clip a recipe or procedure I can add it effortlessly to that notebook, sync it, and it is now on their computers, laptops, iPads, Androids, iPhones or whatever device they wish to receive it on; likewise they can add their own and share with me and the others too.  Mom's pie crust recipe, my brine recipe, SMF's Spiedie recipes, how-to's on cutting up a chicken or carving a turkey, a new picture of the grandkids, etc. etc. etc!  The effect of having strokes is realizing that 1) you are likely to have another one and 2) you need to share and communicate what you know with others and loved ones before another one takes away your ability to do so.

The program is free at http://www.evernote.com; there is a premium version with added storage and features for $45/yr.

I use it in class in therapy as I can take a picture of the whiteboard that the therapists give us notes on strategies, how-to's, etc. that we are supposed to be copying down into our memory notebooks.  However, I have a kind of a severe writing impairment that I cannot write normally, it is very slow and painstaking because of the strokes and I'm still copying something at the start of the board very slowly one letter at a time while everyone else is way beyond and I cannot join in on the discussions and cannot participate because I am so slow.  Now, I can participate in the discussion and not write, but when the board is full, the instructor will pause for a moment before erasing and allow me to take a picture of the whiteboard and all it's contents; it goes to my computer at home and sync's with it and when I get home, there is the board full screen on my computer and I can bring up Wordpad and transcribe the notes easily, save them and print them out for my memory notebook! Problem Solved!

Evernote[emoji]174[/emoji] was just voted Company Of The Year by Inc.com:  http://www.inc.com/magazine/201112/evernote-2011-company-of-the-year.html


----------



## scarbelly (Dec 10, 2011)

Pops 

I have been using it too. We teach a cooking class for 4H kids and we go thru the internet looking for recipes and Evernote allowa us to clip the recipe into a folder and for my wife to review it later of me to review what she found. 

We also use it to copy recipes into Living Cookbook 2011 which is the recipe program several of us on this site use to store recipes.

Evernote also allows us to create a shopping list  with checkmark boxes. We start the list and either of us can add to it at any time. We have several lists going 

Hardware Store

Drug Store

Grocery Store

Misc 

Christmas list

Evernote has changed the way we live in a lot of very positive ways. What an awesome program this is.


----------



## nwdave (Dec 10, 2011)

What a write-up.  Thanks Pops. 

In your comments about the physical demands of using a keyboard, have you checked out the new programs they keep advertising on tv, with the kid talk/typing about a pirate who busts down his door to kidnap kids?  A cute eyecatching ad but perhaps something like that would help you.  They're generally known as talk to type programs and have come a long ways since their inception.

I found a link to an article/review of some of the programs at MDA site that may be of interest to you.

http://www.mda.org/publications/quest/q113talk2type.html


----------



## africanmeat (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info


----------



## michael ark (Dec 10, 2011)

I love this program.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Just for the ease of shopping to have all your recipes and my recipes at my fingertips in the store.


----------

